# Guthrie Govan Canadian Clinics



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi everyone, we're hosting Guthrie Govan in Montreal, July 27th 8pm at O Patro Vys www.opatrovys.com Mont Royal corner St Denis.

Tickets are $10 and are available at Moog Audio (514)-284-7434

Guthrie will be demonstrating his amazing techniques on various Suhr guitars and then perform a mini concert accompanied by J-F Desilets and Nick Turcotte from Hamadryad www.hamadryadmusic.com. kksjur

Guthrie is a master guitarist and an inspiring clinician.... not your average shredder!!! :bow: 

Guthrie will also be in Toronto at an event held by Cosmo Music later in the week.

Andy www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are some links to the buzz on the forums, Guthrie is a spellbinding guitar master

http://www.petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63744

http://www.petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63683

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=578761

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

*Montreal O Patro Vys Guthrie Govan July 27th*

a bump 'cause it's tonight. 

Andy


----------



## yevveh (Jul 27, 2009)

Are tickets still available at the door?


----------

